# phone calls from cu



## funkylady (25 Jan 2011)

My local credit union keep ringin me to go in and sort my missed payments 
they ring me at least twice a week i have told them i cant afford to pay anything until mid february as this is when i get paid from my new job but they keep ringing is this legal


----------



## TLC (25 Jan 2011)

Would it not be in your own best interest to go in & discuss it with them?  Obviously you have borrowed so it has to be paid back at some stage.


----------



## horusd (25 Jan 2011)

The guy from MABs was on radio at the weekend talking about "harassment" from financial institutions. Apparently there are regulations governing how much they can contact you etc. He implied you could complain 2 the Gardai in certain cases under some "offences against the person (?) Act". Not sure of all the technicalities around this, or if it applies to CU'S, but there might be something on MABS web page or you could give em a bell.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jan 2011)

Agree with TLC - go in and see them and put your case in writing to them. 


The new [broken link removed]doesn't cover non-mortgage loans, but I would think that it is reflective of the Financial Regulator's thinking on what is appropriate. 



> 21. Each calendar month, a lender, and/or any third party acting on its behalf, may not initiate more than three unsolicited communications, by whatever means, to a borrower in respect of his/her mortgage arrears or pre-arrears situation. The unsolicited communications do not include any communications to the borrower regarding his/her arrears or pre-arrears situation, which are required by this Code or other regulatory requirements.


Funkylady

The Consumer Protection Code is silent on this issue as far as I am aware. I think you should make a short submission on this issue from personal experience. They have got very little feedback from consumers and would welcome it.

The closing date has been extended to this coming Friday.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=146837

Again, it does not cover the Credit Unions, but it would be persuasive.

Brendan


----------



## dahamsta (25 Jan 2011)

It applies to everyone, although the law was created more with doorstep harassment in mind. Twice a week would probably count, but the OP would do better to engage with the CU than antagonise them. Like TLC says, get your ass down there and work out a plan to pay off the debt you took on.


----------



## TLC (27 Jan 2011)

Funkylady -I hope you can work out something with them - you may need them in the future & I do think most CU's will be easier to deal with than the banks, who only seem interested in letting writing off millionaires - not us mere mortals - best of luck.


----------



## Peter54 (27 Jan 2011)

Hi OP, I am in a similar situation.  I went to see my CU last week.  They lowered my weekly payments by a substantial amount until I start working again in April.  You really need to go and talk to them.

Apparantly they cannot lower or hold off on payments without you going to see them and filling in an income and outgoing expenditure sheet to see what you can afford.


----------



## dahamsta (27 Jan 2011)

If you're badly stuck, and you have savings, most will take your repayments from your savings for a short period of time.


----------

